# Looking for AD&D anti paladin



## Kylearan (Apr 27, 2004)

Well met!

 I am looking for an old issue of Dragon Magazine with the description of an Anti-Paladin or similar unholy warrior for AD&D 1st or 2nd edition. Could anyone please tell me the number of the issue(s)?

 Kylearan


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 27, 2004)

Kylearan said:
			
		

> I am looking for an old issue of Dragon Magazine with the description of an Anti-Paladin or similar unholy warrior for AD&D 1st or 2nd edition. Could anyone please tell me the number of the issue(s)?




Not sure about 1E or 2E. The 3.5E incarnation of the Anti-Paladin is in _Dragon_ #312. I vaguely recall the Anti-paladin being an NPC in a 2E _Dungeon_, but I can't recall which one.


----------



## Kylearan (Apr 27, 2004)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Not sure about 1E or 2E. The 3.5E incarnation of the Anti-Paladin is in _Dragon_ #312. I vaguely recall the Anti-paladin being an NPC in a 2E _Dungeon_, but I can't recall which one.



 Hm, I would handle the Anti-paladin with the Blackguard PrC in 3.x. But I would like to use one in an "old" game, meaning 1st or 2nd edition. But thank you for the reference to Dungeon, Alzruis. Maybe I'll find something in there.

 Anyone else got an idea? I'd really appreciate help.

 Thanks in advance,

 Kylearan


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 27, 2004)

It's not what you're looking for but a very simple verison of the unholy warrior was done in the Companion Rules set--The Avenger.  Basically, an evil (or Chaotic) Paladin.


----------



## Zodar (Apr 27, 2004)

AFAIK, there was an Anti-paladin class in Dungeon Classics Vol. 5. I'd have to check at home to be sure, though.

Regards,

Zodar, King of Zod


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 27, 2004)

Zodar said:
			
		

> AFAIK, there was an Anti-paladin class in Dungeon Classics Vol. 5. I'd have to check at home to be sure, though.




Welcome to the boards Zodar! 

Incidentally, your comment reminded me to check my copy of the _Dragon CD-ROM Archive_ (d'oh!). Turns out the Anti-Paladin was showcased in _Dragon_ #39 (possibly for the first time; obviously in 1E).


----------



## Kylearan (Apr 27, 2004)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Turns out the Anti-Paladin was showcased in _Dragon_ #39 (possibly for the first time; obviously in 1E).



 Perfect! That's exactly what I need. Thank you very much.

 Kylearan


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 27, 2004)

Dragon 106 has paladins for every alignment except LG and CE.


----------



## Zodar (Apr 27, 2004)

Silly me   

I found it in Best of Dragon Vol. II   

But I see, you've already been helped out   

Regards,

Zodar, King of Zod

P.S.: Thanks for the welcome, I've been a long time lurker and this thread made me register


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Apr 27, 2004)

There are LE, CE, and CG paladins in Unearthed Arcana. So far I've just taken all the paladin stuff that says "evil" and replaced it with "good." I.E. Smite Good, Detect Good. Also replaced Divine with Unholy/Infernal. Infernal Health, Unholy Companion, etc. It works.


----------

